# Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire Remakes: Updated for E3



## Sofos (May 7, 2014)




----------



## StevenC (May 7, 2014)

I have very mixed fews on this.

On one hand, Sapphire is one of my favourite games ever, and I've probably logged more hours in it than anything else. So... Excitement!

On the other hand, I don't see the point of this game getting remade. With Gen I and II it was ludicrously difficult to get some of those Pokemon in your Gen III game. Then with the DS and Gen IV, you could transfer all your Pokemon from Ruby/Sapphire and Fire Red/Leaf Green over and catch 'em all pretty well. The Heart Gold/Soul Silver came out and everything was simple. And on a quick eBay, I could turn up some DS/DS Lite pretty cheap, plus a copy of Emerald for nothing.

Then again, I much prefer Leaf Green to Blue, and I loved the heck out of Soul Silver. And I'll never New Game my Sapphire ever, ever, ever.

...

10/10 will buy


EDIT: This has lead me to another question, in whether we'll get a Gen IV remake. Given Nintendo's usual backwards compatibility, the successor to the 3DS will presumably have a 3DS card reader, which on the 3DS reads DS games, as well. So, the next console could easily play Gen II-VI, and therefore a hypothetical Gen VII or VIII on the next console would have no need for a Gen VI remake. I, therefore, see a Gen I re-remake as the next remade game. Then, probably IV, II and V, depending on the format of new physical games on future Nintendo handhelds.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 7, 2014)

NICE! 

I know people have been foaming at the mouth for Hoenn remakes for a while now, so I bet this was one of those 'here, now stfu' game released. 

I wouldn't mind getting my hands on this and logging some hours in on these as well.


----------



## bschmidt (May 7, 2014)

mega pelipper plz


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 7, 2014)

Eh, I didn't like gen III. But at least this gives me a way to get Groudon + Ho-Oh without HeartGold _and_ SoulSilver.


----------



## Sofos (May 7, 2014)

Gen III was my favourite, by far. Mainly because it came out when I was like 10. I played Gens I and II, but I was still kinda too young for them to really realize how good they were. 10-11, I was old enough to really understand the games and enjoy them.

Bring on the trumpets, Wingulls and Tentacools! And lots of surfing!


----------



## Alex6534 (May 7, 2014)

^ Same as above, I remember playing Pokemon Ruby the first time when I was 10 after pounding hours into crystal, turn it on and I'm like  "MUUUUM! THE GRAPHICS ARE SO GOOD!!!!!"


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (May 7, 2014)

Gen 3 was probably my favorite because it came out when I was around 10 years old and I was starting to understand more and more about story elements. Those games just hit home for me and I'm thrilled to see the remake in action. 


Now if nintendo would listen to their Zelda demographic and finally make a Majora's Mask remake.... that'd be great.


----------



## asher (May 7, 2014)

Horizongeetar93 said:


> Now if nintendo would listen to their Zelda demographic and finally make a Majora's Mask remake.... that'd be great.



I don't think I've ever heard that sentiment expressed before


----------



## Choop (May 7, 2014)

Holy crap! excitedexcitedexcited!


----------



## Sofos (May 8, 2014)

Mega Groudon and Kyogre CONFURMED!

Via Serebii:


> Edit @ 15:38: The Japanese arm of The Pokémon Company sent out an e-mail to all Daisuki Club members which ends up pointing out the differences to Groudon & Kyogre on the box-art, stating that they're showcasing "never before seen Pokémon", the same terminology they used for Black & White Kyurem, as well as Mega Mewtwo Y upon their reveal, indicating that they are more than stylised artwork of the Pokémon. We'll bring more on this as it comes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2014)

As someone who loved the shit out of Ruby, this'll be the first Pokemon game I buy in 12 years.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 9, 2014)

Sofos said:


> Mega Groudon and Kyogre CONFURMED!
> 
> Via Serebii:



Okay, NOW I'm interested.


----------



## Sofos (May 10, 2014)




----------



## caskettheclown (May 20, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of the "mega" thing but....



SUPER EXCITED FOR THE REMAKE!!!!!


----------



## Sofos (Jun 7, 2014)

All of this via Serebii:

Mega Diancie's ability is currently listed as ???
Mega Sceptile has Lightning Rod, and is Grass/Dragon type





Mega Blaziken is the same as X/Y
Mega Swampert has the ability Swift Swim and maintains the same typing as regular Swampert.





Groudon & Kyogre's new "Mega Evolutions" are known as Primal/Prehistoric/Primeval Groudon & Primal/Prehistoric/Primeval Kyogre and are said to be a regression called Ancient Devolution.





Team Magma is lead once again by Maxie, and his Admins: Tabitha & Courtney. Team Aqua is lead by Archie and his admins Matt and Shelley, all of whom have been redesigned. Like the originals the team you face varies depending upon the game.





---------

I'm goin Mudkip, though Mega Sceptile is badass. And i'm an avid Team Magma fan... but goddamn Archie looks awesome. So friggin metal.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Sofos (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Sofos (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## guitaardvark (Jun 13, 2014)

I feel like this is going to be a huge letdown. I've been waiting for this forever, pretty much since HG/SS, and then X and Y came along and I personally hated them because of mega evolution. Now that it's in this game, I'm just selling my 3DS because I have no other games I'm waiting for.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 13, 2014)

guitaardvark said:


> I feel like this is going to be a huge letdown. I've been waiting for this forever, pretty much since HG/SS, and then X and Y came along and I personally hated them because of mega evolution. Now that it's in this game, I'm just selling my 3DS because I have no other games I'm waiting for.



Or, you know, you can just NOT use Mega Evolution? Seriously, that's really childish to stop playing Pokemon just because they added Mega Evolution.

Also: No other games you're waiting for? What about SSB4, Majora's Mask, Mighty No 9, Persona Q, Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem, etc?


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 13, 2014)

Sofos said:


> Or, you know, you can just NOT use Mega Evolution? Seriously, that's *really childish to stop playing Pokemon* just because they added Mega Evolution.
> 
> Also: No other games you're waiting for? What about SSB4, Majora's Mask, Mighty No 9, Persona Q, Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem, etc?





Sofos said:


> really childish to stop playing Pokemon


----------



## Sofos (Jun 13, 2014)

Guys. GUYS. Secret Bases confirmed by pic!


----------



## StevenC (Jun 13, 2014)

I completely forgot about secret bases in III and IV! I knew there was something missing fem the last few games...

Glad these are coming back, and I hope they add a wireless element to them like in Gen IV.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 13, 2014)

Sofos said:


> Guys. GUYS. Secret Bases confirmed by pic!



Those were the best thing about gen 3. .... yes.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 14, 2014)

This makes me feel old, sapphire was the my first pokemon game that I played and finished.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 10, 2014)

GUYS. ITS A THING:


----------



## Xaios (Jul 10, 2014)

What am I looking at?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 10, 2014)

Steven with a Mega Metagross?


----------



## StevenC (Jul 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Steven with a Mega Metagross?



Interestingly, as an impressionable 6 and then 9 year old, the name I chose in Sapphire was Lance. Then in Pearl I had to go with my actual name to keep up the trend.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 10, 2014)

Retains Steel/Psychic typing
Tough Claws ability
Significant boost in speed.


----------



## metaljohn (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm really hoping for Mega Spiritomb, and I'm really hoping it looks like this:






edit: this would also be really cool


----------



## Sofos (Jul 14, 2014)

Mega Metagross info officially revealed:

Type: Steel/Psychic
Ability: Tough Claws
Height: 8'02"
Weight: 2,078.7 lbs






> Upon Mega Evolving, Metagross's Ability changes to Tough Claws, which increases the power of attacks that make physical contact. Its Speed is also increased greatly, and its stats are better balanced than ever! With increases in its Attack, Defense, Sp. Atk, and Sp. Def, this is a Pokémon primed for both offense and defense.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 14, 2014)

Kind of odd that they'd give it Tough Claws, but then spread the stats betwen Atk and SpA. No TC 'mon is going to use special attacks. 

Anyway, it really looks like it should be a Levitator (but then again, so did Beldum).


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm pretty excited for this. The first Pokémon game I bought and got into as a kid, and the first I'll buy since then. Now, the effort of sourcing a 3DS or 2DS at minimal investment.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 8, 2014)

Mega Lopunny is Normal / Fighting, boosted Attack and possibly Speed. Ability is Scrappy.
Mega Altaria is Dragon / Fairy, boosted Attack and Special Attack. Ability is Pixilate.
Mega Salamance has increased Defense and ability Aerialate
Early ORAS buyers will get a shiny Beldum with a Mega Stone


----------



## Sofos (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 16, 2014)

Are both stupid IMO  but whatever here they are:


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 18, 2014)

Audino and Lopunny? Really?


----------



## StevenC (Oct 15, 2014)

So much Pokenews!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 15, 2014)

Because +100 BST is going to save Beedrill...right. 

Also, just give us back Soul Dew FFS.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 17, 2014)

"Mega" Hoopa leaked after the demo was hacked (I saw "Mega" because it changes too much. May be a new forme.)


----------



## Xaios (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Sofos (Nov 20, 2014)

Have AS preordered, picking it up tomorrow!


----------



## Xaios (Nov 20, 2014)

I have Omega Ruby, picking it up in one hour! Our local EB games is doing a "midnight" release, but they're using EST's midnight instead of PST's.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 21, 2014)

I live in a small town. Only midnight releases here are Call of Duty.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 21, 2014)

Still don't have it. Still busy with Smash. Will purchase...SOON.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 21, 2014)

I played for about 10 minutes last night, but I was dog-tired, so I just turned it off after selecting my pokemon (went Mudkip) and running through the first battle. I probably won't have the chance to sit down with it for a few days, as I'm still working through the new World of Warcraft expansion.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Nov 22, 2014)

Played OR about a half hour tonight, they added some pretty cool new features.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 22, 2014)

I love the PokeNav

Coincidentally, I caught my first Shiny in 12 years while using it! With a really powerful egg move and some IVs!


----------



## Xaios (Nov 24, 2014)

Nicely done!

As a reminder to everyone, make sure you check Mystery Gift. You'll get a shiny Beldum. Great part of an early team.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 24, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> As a reminder to everyone, make sure you check Mystery Gift. You'll get a shiny Beldum. Great part of an early team.



Beldum line is my favourite in Pokemon history, so I just used Beldum as my starter haha


----------



## Xaios (Nov 24, 2014)

Managed to capture Groudon in an ordinary Pokeball.


----------



## stevo1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sofos said:


> Beldum line is my favourite in Pokemon history, so I just used Beldum as my starter haha



Mine too. I get one to use as a faux-starter in pretty much every game since original ruby and sapphire. 
I got omega ruby, and the nostalgia is strong! I'm really liking it so far. 

Also with the beldum/ metagross talk,I'll probably run an updated version of Steven's team for the create your own gym thing in this game, because I actually ran with a good portion of his team for the longest in the originals, plus my name is Steven .


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 25, 2014)

Sofos said:


> I love the PokeNav
> 
> Coincidentally, I caught my first Shiny in 12 years while using it! With a really powerful egg move and some IVs!



I caught a shiny linoone a few hours into this game too. I was kind of hoping for something a little tougher but I won't whine


----------



## Sofos (Nov 25, 2014)

stevo1 said:


> Mine too. I get one to use as a faux-starter in pretty much every game since original ruby and sapphire.
> I got omega ruby, and the nostalgia is strong! I'm really liking it so far.
> 
> Also with the beldum/ metagross talk,I'll probably run an updated version of Steven's team for the create your own gym thing in this game, because I actually ran with a good portion of his team for the longest in the originals, plus my name is Steven .



All my stuff is doubles, and I have a duo of (shiny of course) Camerupt and Sharpedo to start, both with their mega stones. Great type coverage.

But otherwise, yeah my team usually is an improved Steven team.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 25, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Managed to capture Groudon in an ordinary Pokeball.



Nice! I stopped using everything except Pokeballs and Premier Balls with Gen V. Premier Balls for legendaries, and Pokeballs for everything else.

It comes out on Friday in the UK with Smash Bros, so it'll be a busy weekend for me.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 25, 2014)

StevenC said:


> Nice! I stopped using everything except Pokeballs and Premier Balls with Gen V. Premier Balls for legendaries, and Pokeballs for everything else.
> 
> It comes out on Friday in the UK with Smash Bros, so it'll be a busy weekend for me.



I actually tried to get it in a Premier Ball, but I ran out of them. I fought him with Swampert, and mega-evolved Swampert attacking with Earthquake was *juuuust* right, because it knocked him down to less than 10% health from full. Most of the fight revolved around me trying to capture him one turn, then healing on the next. Considering he spent the grand majority of the battle at nearly dead, Groudon was surprisingly reluctant to use Rest. When he did though, I took him right back down to almost no health, and then managed to capture him when he was asleep.

What I *really* wanted to do was use "Pull Back" on Metagross to knock Groudon right down to 1 health. However, given that Groudon had rest, and Primal Groudon is also a fire type, that wouldn't have been feasible. But I have been catching a lot of Pokemon like that.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 27, 2014)

Beat the Elite 4 last night. Also played through the Delta Episode, which actually had a reasonably interesting plot. The question is really what to do now. I'd start hunting for more legendaries, but I think I've already caught all the ones that I can without an Eon Ticket, and that'll be pretty well impossible for me to get.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 27, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Beat the Elite 4 last night. Also played through the Delta Episode, which actually had a reasonably interesting plot. The question is really what to do now. I'd start hunting for more legendaries, but I think I've already caught all the ones that I can without an Eon Ticket, and that'll be pretty well impossible for me to get.



Do you have OR or AS? I have AS and here's a list of the legends I've caught so far:

Kyogre
Rayquaza
Deoxys
Mesprit
Heatran
Lugia
Zekrom
Kyurem
Thundurus
Landorus

I still have to find and catch
Regirock
Regice
Registeel
Regigigas
Cobalion
Verizion
Terrakion
Azelf
Uxie
Raikou
Entei
Suicune
Cresselia
Dialga
Giratina

That's a lot of legendaries in one game haha. Right now I'm focusing on training my team for battles. (Most of my team are between NU and UU, but screw everything, I like those Pokemon! Walrein, Camerupt, Milotic, etc)


----------



## Xaios (Nov 27, 2014)

Really? I thought you needed an eon ticket to get most of those. I guess I know what I'm doing now.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 28, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Really? I thought you needed an eon ticket to get most of those. I guess I know what I'm doing now.



Eon ticket is just for the [email protected] you didn't get


----------



## Xaios (Dec 1, 2014)

Almost forgot, I did manage to capture Rayquaza in a Premier Ball. 

(Used my Master Ball on Deoxys, I heard he was a lot harder to capture than even most legendaries, to say nothing of the fact that he's a solid 10 levels higher than any other Pokemon you'll have encountered at the time. Even using EXP Share, Metagross was my highest level Pokemon at level 69 at the time.)


----------



## StevenC (Dec 8, 2014)

I've just caught Kyogre, and yes in a Premier Ball. Took a lot longer and more tries than I anticipated. I'm so glad I found out about the L+R+START restart on the 3DS. Time to hit the 8th Gym and then on to the Pokemon League!

So far I think they may have made the best Pokemon game yet. I loved Silver and Blue, but the remakes never really clicked for me.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 8, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I've just caught Kyogre, and yes in a Premier Ball. Took a lot longer and more tries than I anticipated. I'm so glad I found out about the L+R+START restart on the 3DS. Time to hit the 8th Gym and then on to the Pokemon League!
> 
> So far I think they may have made the best Pokemon game yet. I loved Silver and Blue, but the remakes never really clicked for me.



Wouldn't it have been quicker to just hit the Home button, close the game from there then reopen it?

(Congrats, btw.)

And yeah, this one has been a lot of fun so far. I probably won't do too much after the Delta Episode, but I had a great time.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 8, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Wouldn't it have been quicker to just hit the Home button, close the game from there then reopen it?
> 
> (Congrats, btw.)
> 
> And yeah, this one has been a lot of fun so far. I probably won't do too much after the Delta Episode, but I had a great time.



Thanks!

I just taught Kyogre Thunder and blasted through the Water gym. I had no other electrics, so it was an obvious and easy choice.

I don't know, I'll try that next time I'm trying to catch a legendary.

Had I known how Latias was acquired, I would have sold all my non Premier Balls.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 8, 2014)

I actually went through the water gym with Primal Groudon. Desolate Land making all water abilities do no damage is quite hilarious.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 9, 2014)

Caught both Deoxys and Rayquaza in Premier Balls.

1-hit KO'd Deoxys twice in a row. Had to do that bit 3 times. Shame about all the cutscenes and lack of saving in the Delta Episode. I wouldn't be surprised if Kojima had a hand in it.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice. Any idea if you're gonna use your Master Ball on anything?

Also, I remember in X & Y that you could buy Premier Balls after beating the game. Can you do that anywhere in ORAS?


----------



## StevenC (Dec 9, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Nice. Any idea if you're gonna use your Master Ball on anything?
> 
> Also, I remember in X & Y that you could buy Premier Balls after beating the game. Can you do that anywhere in ORAS?



I had a look in the department store in hope, but they didn't sell Premier Balls, so I'm guessing you can't.

I don't think I've used the Master Ball in the last few games, so probably not. You need one?


----------



## Sofos (Dec 9, 2014)

I always hold onto my master ball just in case i run into a shiny that can't be caught with regular methods, i.e. teleport/running away (Abra, roaming legends), self destruct (Voltorb/Electrode) or just run out of Pokeballs in general.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 14, 2014)

Today I learned two things about these games, one good and one bad:

Good:
The music when you're battling legendaries is the music from the games they were in.

Bad:
You can only have 999 Pokeballs in your bag at once. This makes my Premier Ball rule difficult. Time to go catch some non-legendaries, I guess.



Sofos said:


> I always hold onto my master ball just in case i run into a shiny that can't be caught with regular methods, i.e. teleport/running away (Abra, roaming legends), self destruct (Voltorb/Electrode) or just run out of Pokeballs in general.



I was talking to my brother today, who is much more into/better at Pokemon than I am, and he said almost exactly this.

The last time I used a Master Ball was Mesprit, I think.


----------

